# 1970's Collection



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

A picture of my of my 1970's collection with the Meister Anker I won on E-bay last week. All "cheapies"







but I love them









MIKE..


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

And the Meister Anker on it's own.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2004)

Very nice collection of unusual watches Mike.

Where's the two I sold you?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mike,

We don't seem to have any of these watches on the Photo Gallery







Why not?









I've taken the Meister Anker single photo but if you post pics of the others plus one-line desc, I'll do the business.









I think they're great...well worth collecting...but how many of those have SS cases? I just hate chrome plated cases...esp. those on some nasty base metal (







).

Cheers

Paul


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Neil, the two watches you kindly sold me are waiting to be transplanted into the O&W. Just trying to find some one local to do it









Paul, Yes with the exception of the Orient they are all chromed, not my first choice. but you don't have much choice with this type









They do make an afordable, intresting sub-collection for me







ranging from Â£8 to Â£40.

You have most of these on the gallery. except the Services and the Bessa.

MIKE


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

And the Bessa, with it two internal bezels one for elapsed time and the other for time zone.

Sorry can't tell you much about them, you don't see a lot of info'on these types,using generic parts and many different brand names that have long gone


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Off topic Paul, I notice you don't have one of these in the Gallery, my favourite watch at moment









Fortis Flieger Chronograph automatic

7750 cal. movement

28,000 beats per hour


----------

